# Sram hydraulic disk brake levers?



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

i can't remember if i dreamt seeing these or if i saw them in person recently. anybody have any info. they had wider levers than normal road brakes and were carbon. the word sram was on the lever in white.

i can see road bikes having disk brakes in the very soon future. why not cyclo bikes now?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

2ndPlace said:


> i can't remember if i dreamt seeing these or if i saw them in person recently. anybody have any info. they had wider levers than normal road brakes and were carbon. the word sram was on the lever in white.
> 
> i can see road bikes having disk brakes in the very soon future.* why not cyclo bikes now?*



Because they don't exist.


Yet.


----------



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

i am sure you are wrong. i have seen prototype sram levers.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

2ndPlace said:


> i am sure you are wrong. i have seen prototype sram levers.


I am sure you are wrong. If they existed and were ridden/raced in public they'd be all over the internet....they aren't


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> I am sure you are wrong. If they existed and were ridden/raced in public they'd be all over the internet....they aren't


No, no, you're obviously wrong. He dreamt that he saw brake levers that were carbon and had a white "SRAM" written on them..... just like almost every SRAM road lever in existence.


----------



## killjoyken (May 16, 2010)

2ndPlace said:


> i can see road bikes having disk brakes in the very soon future. why not cyclo bikes now?


It's going to be a while. I just don't see how they're going to fit a master cylinder and shifters in those levers. For now the 324 Labs kit is your best bet.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I saw some TRP hydraulic disks hooked up to SRAM levers, but they had a fugly contraption bolted to the stem for the cable/hydraulic conversion. Wish I had snapped a pic of that part.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

TRP Parabox


I really wish some of these converter boxes didn't cost so much money. At the prices they are asking I can buy SRAM Red shifters and drop weight and still have decent braking with BB7's. It would be nice for Avid to make a lightweight cable actuated disc brake. I would go that route first before I bought one of these adapters.


----------



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> I am sure you are wrong. If they existed and were ridden/raced in public they'd be all over the internet....they aren't


should have know better than to post up here with a bunch of "know it alls" that know nothing and is behind the times stuck in last years tech.


i did not "dream" it, i was just giving the people who know a chance to reply, but they are keeping it a secret until it comes out i guess.......

Rumors! Dura-Ace 11-Speed, SRAM & Shimano Developing Road Disc Brakes? - Bike Rumor

there is mention from "good sources "there and the fact that i "did" see hydraulic (non-cable) disk brake road version in person.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

2ndPlace said:


> should have know better than to post up here with a bunch of "know it alls" that know nothing and is behind the times stuck in last years tech.
> 
> 
> i did not "dream" it, i was just giving the people who know a chance to reply, but they are keeping it a secret until it comes out i guess.......
> ...



If you've actually "seen" them, then you dreamt it. They are going to happen, but they don't actually exist. Certainly not in any way that you would have seen them, unless you work for SRAM.

..and seriously? "stuck in last year's tech"? ROFLMFAO!!!!! Behind the times. LOL! My business depends on selling people the latest and greatest that they don't really need. If I had heard that hydraulic disks (aside from the TRP thing that people oddly think is too expensive) existed, I'd be sounding the trumpet everywhere.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

From the linked article:



> But by moving some of the electronics out of the brake levers for Di2, Shimano could be freeing up space for hydraulic master cylinders. * This might be a bit forward looking*, but let’s be honest, *it’s going to come at some point in the next few years.* *Rumor is the first iteration will be mechanical only*, which means the calipers should work with existing levers and you can upgrade just the brakes if you’re buying a disc-ready road or cyclocross frame. For those with a recently upgraded drivetrain, this is good news.
> Now for SRAM. Their top of the line Red group is about due for a refresh, right? After all, there have only been color updates (Tour Yellow, Black) over the past two years. There’s rumor buzzing ’round that SRAM is working on something big and* will have some impressive road bike disc brakes to show early next year, mechanical and otherwise.* We’ve heard this from several reliable inside sources, but that’s about all we’re able to say. Use your imagination. We don’t have any real word on this, but it’d be surprising if they didn’t borrow XX’s chiseled cassette design and drop even more weight from the Red cassette.


Shimano is at least a couple of years away. SRAM is possibly going to show something early next year. That would make it a 2013 model. Which is what everyone has been saying anyway.....2013 before there will be hydraulic road disk brakes. 2013 models, of course, come out in August-November of 2012.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> (aside from the TRP thing that people oddly think is too expensive)


Hey now, that's me.  Why do you thinks it odd?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

88 rex said:


> Hey now, that's me.  Why do you thinks it odd?


Because it sells with calipers, rotors, hoses and box for about $320. That's pretty close to what a good pair of MTB discs goes for....


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Because it sells with calipers, rotors, hoses and box for about $320. That's pretty close to what a good pair of MTB discs goes for....



Well, that would be my misunderstanding. I wasn't aware the TRP unit came with everything. Definitely changes my opinion on that unit. At that price ($320) it is definitely intriguing. I hadn't checked up on it lately, but it was initially rumored to cost $400-$500. For $320 I'll definitely have to take a harder look at this unit. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

2ndPlace said:


> should have know better than to post up here with a bunch of "know it alls" that know nothing and is behind the times stuck in last years tech.
> 
> 
> i did not "dream" it, i was just giving the people who know a chance to reply, but they are keeping it a secret until it comes out i guess.......
> ...


have you found (or dreamed up) a link to something real yet? stu built tim johnson 2 SRAM disc brake prototype Cannondales for this last weekend, but they were cable discs. not even sure that he used them in either race.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

2ndPlace said:


> should have know better than to post up here with a bunch of "know it alls" that know nothing and is behind the times stuck in last years tech.
> 
> 
> i did not "dream" it, i was just giving the people who know a chance to reply, but they are keeping it a secret until it comes out i guess.......
> ...


Meh. 

Unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket, or have to be the first kid on the block, let the pros shake out all the bugs. Full hydros for drop bars will be ready for the masses from Shimano (and possibly SRAM) by 2013. In the meantime just run flat bars and you don't have to wait. I mean drop bars are so last year's tech. Flatties are where its at. 

Oh, and I hear they now have a fork that telescopes to soften the ride. Might have to check out that new tech for my cx bike.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

88 rex said:


> Well, that would be my misunderstanding. I wasn't aware the TRP unit came with everything. Definitely changes my opinion on that unit. At that price ($320) it is definitely intriguing. I hadn't checked up on it lately, but it was initially rumored to cost $400-$500. For $320 I'll definitely have to take a harder look at this unit. Thanks!:thumbsup:


It looks like the MSRP is supposed to be around $469.99. You know how that goes, though. AE Bike lists them for $312.99, but with none in stock.


----------



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

too many arm chair "no it all's" that really know nothing i guess.





Spy Shots! SRAM Hydraulic Brakes Images Slip Out - Bike Rumor


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

2ndPlace said:


> too many arm chair "no it all's" that really know nothing i guess


You asked whether you had seen these levers back in October. Had you?

You've really been carrying around this grudge for a long time.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Shimano is at least a couple of years away. *SRAM is possibly going to show something early next year. That would make it a 2013 model. Which is what everyone has been saying anyway.....2013 before there will be hydraulic road disk brakes. 2013 models, of course, come out in August-November of 2012.*


Oh? What's this?

"Revealed" early 2012.
Scheduled for release Autumn of 2012.

Imagine that.

It's majickal.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Go ahead and look on Velonews now. Rim and disk


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

I love seeing all of the whining and moaning about discs on road bikes when many people haven't actually ridden one.

Anyway, I actually have a TRP Parabox on the way, and it's in Melbourne on it's way to Adelaide so it can get installed on my bike. 

Whilst it's a kludge and I'd prefer full Hydro system, its the best I can do in the meantime, and it also solves the need to do some mechanical fiddling on a system that works well already (BB7's with 185/160mm G2 Cleansweep rotors).

The Parabox cost be AU$360 delivered from the UK, so a good deal all round.

The only thing is that I need to shorten the lines a bit, and not sure whether the kit comes with the nipples & olives required. I'll find out soon though.

The SRAM lever and caliper look OK, but it's some time away ..

Standby to standby :aureola:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here they are:

Spotted: SRAM Red hydraulic discs win CXLA


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for that.

I'm getting my Volagi Liscio (v2) frame soon, and whilst I'll still keep using my TRP Parabox converter, I reckon I'll be near the front of the queue when SRAM release the HydroR for sale.

Curious to see the weight and the pricing


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Curious to see if it works better than their mtn.discs.


----------



## AlwaysHungry (Jul 30, 2011)

Seems like the OP was right. I saw these in person a little while ago also.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More info:

SRAM Red Hydraulic Disc Brakes-First Look | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

AlwaysHungry said:


> Seems like the OP was right. I saw these in person a little while ago also.


The original post was over a year ago, well in advance of the spy photos of the Sram hydro levers that showed up for a day or two earlier this year.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> More info:
> 
> SRAM Red Hydraulic Disc Brakes-First Look | Cyclingnews.com


Wasn't Timmy J riding those in LA? And cyclingnews goes after a cross race in Castle Rock?


----------

